# I Finally Found The Answer



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Click Here


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Leon


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

This is going to be a long winter

Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now I have to wonder... What's the bear thinking?

_"Hey... Thanks for the privacy pal. You have a big flash on that thing you could use too?"_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Oh yuck! Guess I didn't really need to know the answer to THAT question


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

you know thats not a really smart bear. all those secluded woods and he decides to pop a squat there.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I guess now y'all are going to tell me the Pope is German?

With all these rhetorical questions answered, what am I going to use for sarcastic replies to obvious questions???

Are brass balls BRASS??

Do ducks Quack up??

Is dog poop DS brown??

Seems like I'm gonna have to get a script writer to help me...but wait...they're on strike!

Now what?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...when ya gotta go, ya gotta go.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

What wasn't captured was him cleaning his bum with a rabbit.

I'll go now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

our2girls said:


> What wasn't captured was him cleaning his bum with a rabbit.
> 
> I'll go now.


Anyone handy with Photoshop?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What wasn't captured was him cleaning his bum with a rabbit.
> 
> I'll go now.


Anyone handy with Photoshop?








[/quote]
not this late.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

our2girls said:


> What wasn't captured was him cleaning his bum with a rabbit.


Now there's an image I never expected to have seared into my brain. Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> What wasn't captured was him cleaning his bum with a rabbit.
> 
> I'll go now.


Anyone handy with Photoshop?








[/quote]
not this late.
[/quote]

Ah come on....it's only 8:15pm my time.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What wasn't captured was him cleaning his bum with a rabbit.
> 
> I'll go now.


Anyone handy with Photoshop?








[/quote]
not this late.
[/quote]

Ah come on....it's only 8:15pm my time.
[/quote]
ya, well its coming your way. it will be there 3 hours from now.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> What wasn't captured was him cleaning his bum with a rabbit.
> 
> I'll go now.


Anyone handy with Photoshop?








[/quote]
not this late.
[/quote]

Ah come on....it's only 8:15pm my time.
[/quote]
ya, well its coming your way. it will be there 3 hours from now.
[/quote]

I'll be here....


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

At long last ! The answer !










Yes ! I'd say he does !


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

Bless his heart....can he not have about 2 minutes of privacy?

He looks kind of little - wonder where his MOMMA was....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jedmunson said:


> Bless his heart....can he not have about 2 minutes of privacy?
> 
> He looks kind of little - wonder where his MOMMA was....


Good point!!! You DON'T want to make Momma bear angry.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> you know thats not a really smart bear. all those secluded woods and he decides to pop a squat there.


So, the answer to the question is NO, eh?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> He looks kind of little - wonder where his MOMMA was....


She was out getting another roll of Charmin!

Mark


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I KNEW IT!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> you know thats not a really smart bear. all those secluded woods and he decides to pop a squat there.


Well, actually, he may be a "decoy". He could get everyone's attention while "mama bear" or "papa bear" are deciding which photographer looks like the next meal!!








Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sgalady said:


> Well, actually, he may be a "decoy". He could get everyone's attention while "mama bear" or "papa bear" are deciding which photographer looks like the next meal!!


That's why I always wear my Nike's when I'm in the woods.
I don't have to outrun the bear... Just the other guy!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

